# Wyckii cat



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Just got a 10" hemibagrus wyckii for £39

sorry about the pics, will try to get better ones soon


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

good looking fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is the the one also known as Crystal-eyed Catfish?

Either way, that's a beauty you got there


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Is the the one also known as Crystal-eyed Catfish?
> [snapback]835537[/snapback]​


yes it is









nice pickup


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry cool


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

good looking fish ya have .


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice kitty


----------

